# Age old question, water, ice or neat?



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Myself, usually neat. If its a very hot night, then one cube of ice, but I allow it to melt.
thinking of purchasing some whisky stones... Thoughts?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes...to all three...

But it depends on the booze...mostly neat, then ice, last water. 

After a few I forget and just drink whatever is easier


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Had a friend get me whisky stones, they don't do a whole lot. I prefer 1-2 cubes (I have RO water going to my fridge so it is essentially distilled water) when at home, neat with a side of ice when out and about. If it is too intense I'll toss a cube or two in. I like the fire to calm down a bit so I can enjoy the sweetness and other flavors.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Neat for regular strength and water for cask strength was what I was always told. Now however I go with drink it how you prefer it as long as its not with coke.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

If you use whiskey stones....it is best to chill the whiskey. They work better that way.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Neat, although chilled is refreshing in this heat. Whiskey stones sound interesting since I don't care for it over ice.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

With a few tablespoons of water to open it up a bit. Never over ice for me.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Neat or with whiskey stones, if it is a bit of a higher proof like over 130 an occasional cube.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Neat. 

But really, there's no one right way, drink what you like, like what you drink


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

like cigars, drink what you like.... I'm usually an ice cube guy, then migrate to straight up when a little tipsy.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Drink it how you like it, but for me....

Neat for most whiskeys. Don't like cubes unless I don't like the drink, as a general rule. The stones aren't bad, I just get more of the flavors without chilling. Same with tequila. I will chill rum sometimes, and some of the stuff that I drink - vodka, ouzo, limoncello, schnapps - I keep in the freezer anyway.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont always drink scotch! Ok so what I guess I always do drink scotch. and I use water.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have a load of whiskey stones. Don't use them very often...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Like many have said, drink it the way you enjoy it most, however, if using ice cubes make sure your not using tap water to make the cubes. If your using tap water, the water will contain a small percentage of chlorine and other contaminants. Chlorine and etc. will damage the pure flavors of the libation you are drinking. Use filtered spring water for making ice that will go into your drinks.

Personally, I prefer what most experts suggest and that is neat, with a splash of cold spring water. The desired mixture by most is one jigger (1 & 1/2oz) of your favorite libation and one tablespoon of cold spring water. Pour in the water first, then pour in the libation, do not stir. Allow the drink to sit for a minute or two and then enjoy. The idea being, that as the water warms up to the temp of the libation used, it will open up the flavors of the libation.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Similar to what John said, my brother's father-in-law is Scottish and he and his cronies swear by a few drops of mineral water in the scotch to open it up. I've only tried it a few times and it really seems to work well with the heavily peated scotches. But I tend to like it neat or with a very small amount of ice depending on how I feel at the moment.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Usually I have my glass with ice, then neat, never really put water in. 
I have some of the Whiskey Stones a friend got me when she was over in England last year.... just havent got around to trying them out.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I am a 1 cube kind of guy. I tried the wiskey stones. They pretty much sucked. They did nothing to cool the booze at all.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

quincy627 said:


> I am a 1 cube kind of guy. I tried the wiskey stones. They pretty much sucked. They did nothing to cool the booze at all.


Good to know, I was going to buy some.

For me it depends on the Scotch, I try everything neat and then decide what it needs. Sometimes just a touch of water, but for most I add a cube of ice to a finger and enjoy the flavor changes as it waters down and gets colder.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Neat. On a very rare occasion I'll add a couple of drops of water, but I tend to like my Scotch unadulterated. Even the cask strength drams.


----------



## TBone13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Neat is usually the way to go. Although during the summer now I am a fan making some high balls with either cranberry or ginger ale to get a little more refeshment on those 90-100 degree nights on the patio. For the true bourbon lovers this may be a sin, but Its all about what you like I suppose


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Never met a whisk(e)y I liked adding anything to until I bought a bottle of Bookers. That stuff is strong! I'm not too proud to say it's too much whiskey for me to enjoy neat.


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Depends How I'm drinking it. If kinda faced paced, having a good time, then plain old shots straight from the bottle. If I want to sit back and relax, then a rocks glass with about 3 cubes from an ice tray. Actually, this is something I've been wondering about, how can water and ice affect flavor?


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

How? Well, ice affects the temperature of the drink, hence the flavors. Flavors tend to get muted the older something gets. That's why I don't like my whiskey cold; I can't taste it as well. Others prefer it, though, so there's no wrong answer in general, just for you.

Water dilutes the drink, which can help or hurt your ability to pick up on the flavors, dependent upon you and the whiskey in question, plus it can carry its own flavor. Some people's tap water tastes terrible. Freeze that, or add it unfrozen, and it will still taste awful. That's why most people suggest spring, or even distilled, water over tap water.


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

All three, depending on the mood, casually relaxing or contemplative tasting


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I went to a scotch tasting some yrs ago.
I met an elderly gentleman that gave me some great advise which I use today.
If you drink scotch neat, rinse the glass with spring water and allow a little to remain on the bottom.
In the Summer, 1/2 an iced cube works wonderfully.
Bourbon tends to do better with twice the water or 1 cube.
The drink should always sit for a minute before drinking...
That said, I do enjoy my favorite Bourbon ( Jefferson's Reserve Very Small Batch) with a cpl rocks or chilled.
At home I keep mine in the frig


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

The stones are a waste, like the others have said ice cold drink mutes the flavors. Plus, granite hitting your teeth after a few is not very pleasant! I prefer my whisk(e)y with either 1 or 2 cubes melted in and set for a minute. The water opens up the flavor for me. But if you really want to get the aroma, pick up som glencarin glasses. They will change your drinking life. It's amazing the scents you can pick up out of those things.

In the end though, you drink what you like, how you like it. As long as its not n my dime!


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

Always neat, always...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Neat or whiskey stones. I love my stones. :wink:


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

depends on the booze and my mood. for me a pappy van winkle is going to be neat. a makers, is on the rocks.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Usually neat with whiskey stones. I think they work great at chilling the booze.

On some occasions I will add water but only if it's recommended by the Distiller. For instance Booker Noe said his bourbon should be drank with a splash of Distilled water.


----------



## TBone13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone use the whiskey ice ball molds? I know Makers Mark sells them on their website, for anyone who likes it on the rocks this is a great way of getting the whiskey cold and diluting on a slow enough pace that it doesn't ruin the whiskey. I like this with the higher proof whiskeys out there.


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Neat, but a splash of water to help open up the aroma. The water also takes a little edge off if you happen to be enjoying a peat monster


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> I went to a scotch tasting some yrs ago.
> I met an elderly gentleman that gave me some great advise which I use today.
> If you drink scotch neat, rinse the glass with spring water and allow a little to remain on the bottom.
> In the Summer, 1/2 an iced cube works wonderfully.
> ...


I too enjoy scotch a little cold. There's no doubt that it mutes the favors a touch though. Do you think?


----------



## Etrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Neat when indoors but one cube of RO ice if I'll be out on the patio in the Texas heat. I was given some whiskey stones a few years back but never got around to trying them. May try to fish them out of the closet now.


----------

